# Woman Assaults Uber Driver, Gets Pulled From Car, Killed By Vehicle on Highway



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Some more scary news about driver getting attacked. This one didn't end well for the passenger.

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...rom-car-killed-by-vehicle-on-highway/2344507/https://www.dailynews.com/2020/04/1...r-is-removed-from-car-then-killed-in-traffic/
MISSION HILLS - An Uber passenger was killed Saturday morning when she walked into the path of oncoming traffic on the eastbound Ronald Reagan (118) Freeway in Mission Hills after she allegedly assaulted the driver and was physically removed from the vehicle.

Officers received a call about a pedestrian sitting in the No. 3 lane of the freeway at 12:30 a.m. and responded to a location just east of Sepulveda Boulevard at 12:45 a.m. They were told the pedestrian had been struck by a vehicle and died at the scene, according to the California Highway Patrol.

A preliminary investigation determined the woman was a passenger in a Honda Accord when she began assaulting the Uber driver, causing small cuts and breaking the driver's glasses as he drove the woman home, the CHP said.

The Uber driver pulled to the right shoulder of the freeway and exited the vehicle to try to remove the woman from the car when the woman jumped over the center console and into the driver's seat and attempted to drive away. The driver removed the keys from the ignition and attempted to pull the woman out of the vehicle, the CHP said.

The driver managed to get the woman out of the car and she continued assaulting him until he was able to get back into the car and pull away, at which time, for unknown reasons, the woman walked from the shoulder of the freeway and into lanes of traffic where she was struck by at least one vehicle, described as a 2008 Nissan Altima, and killed, the CHP said.

The sequence of events remains under investigation, the CHP said.

The woman's name was not disclosed and no arrests were reported.

Anyone who witnessed the collision or the events leading up to it was asked to call the CHP's West Valley office at 818-888-0980.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> Some more scary news about driver getting attacked. This one didn't end well for the passenger.
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...rom-car-killed-by-vehicle-on-highway/2344507/https://www.dailynews.com/2020/04/1...r-is-removed-from-car-then-killed-in-traffic/
> MISSION HILLS - An Uber passenger was killed Saturday morning when she walked into the path of oncoming traffic on the eastbound Ronald Reagan (118) Freeway in Mission Hills after she allegedly assaulted the driver and was physically removed from the vehicle.
> ...


Passenger DEACTIVATED.

RESOLVED !


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you Darwin


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Karma baby !!!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Someone give this driver a badge... in all seriousness ... we are open into situation like this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Darwin always wins 

Eventually.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

She had a METHod to her madness.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

The headlines make it seem like the driver's at fault "...gets pulled/removed from car, gets killed by passing vehicle." They should have included the detail about her suddenly crossing the lanes by herself without being pushed or pulled by the driver.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

So.. interesting detail I never really thought about before. ‘Driver removed keys’, so she couldn’t drive it away. Ok... smart. 

So if you are keyless. Key is my pocket. I can shut it off, but in this scenario, if driver was outside vehicle, and pax jumped in drivers seat. Key would still be in close enough proximity for it to start, and her to drive away. She may not be able to get far, but it would be far enough for her to wreck the vehicle. I mean, if she can’t walk between cars, I doubt she could drive one 😂. Thoughts?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> So.. interesting detail I never really thought about before. 'Driver removed keys', so she couldn't drive it away. Ok... smart.
> 
> So if you are keyless. Key is my pocket. I can shut it off, but in this scenario, if driver was outside vehicle, and pax jumped in drivers seat. Key would still be in close enough proximity for it to start, and her to drive away. She may not be able to get far, but it would be far enough for her to wreck the vehicle. I mean, if she can't walk between cars, I doubt she could drive one &#128514;. Thoughts?


Lock the car and walk away. The range on most of the start fobs is only 20 feet or so. Remote start is a different function


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

If I understand the scenario correctly, he got out and went around to try to pull her out. If that’s what happened, locking the door wouldn’t have been the most logical choice. She was nuts - do whatever you can to get her out - I get it. 

I just googled very quickly out of curiosity - if a keyless vehicle were shut off and he had the key, then moved around to the rear to get her, and the fob entered or was about to enter (very close proximity) it’s likely that the vehicle would start. This of course is based on 10 minute research and vehicle dependent blah blah... I just found it interesting.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

GoldenGoji said:


> The headlines make it seem like the driver's at fault "...gets pulled/removed from car, gets killed by passing vehicle." They should have included the detail about her suddenly crossing the lanes by herself without being pushed or pulled by the driver.


Technically I know you cant drop ppl on highway!! but her erraticity may save him, if that's a word!

Hearing driver was playing 'highway to hell' on his radio.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

She probably thought she could carjack someone by running in front of them. Yeah that doesn't really work in real life. Normally you just get run over. Even on GTA now they made it more realistic where the car will hit you and sometimes kill you if you run in front of the freeway traffic.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Passeng*driv*er DEACTIVATED.
> 
> RESOLVED !


FIFY


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Did she tip?


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Roadmasta said:


> Did she tip?


If she did, at least we know she wont pull the Instacart scam and take the tip back tomorrow. &#128514;


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Lock the car and walk away. The range on most of the start fobs is only 20 feet or so. Remote start is a different function


Range is way less than 20. I have an Accord. Less than 5 outside of car.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have seen people cross freeway exit ramp with a grocery cart like they're walk/strolling in the park except it was night time..lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Did she tip?


Yeah, she paid the ultimate tip &#128184;


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, she paid the ultimate price &#128184;


She prolly thought she's dealing w/ Travis K.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

backstreets-trans said:


> The driver removed the keys from the ignition and attempted to pull the woman out of the vehicle,


He touched the paxhole? Uber may now deactivate him.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

lostsoul said:


> So.. interesting detail I never really thought about before. 'Driver removed keys', so she couldn't drive it away. Ok... smart.
> 
> So if you are keyless. Key is my pocket. I can shut it off, but in this scenario, if driver was outside vehicle, and pax jumped in drivers seat. Key would still be in close enough proximity for it to start, and her to drive away. She may not be able to get far, but it would be far enough for her to wreck the vehicle. I mean, if she can't walk between cars, I doubt she could drive one &#128514;. Thoughts?


I have keyless and the car will not start unless the key is in the drivers seat area. It wont even start if I stand outside the open door and have someone else try and start it.
I always shut my car off when I get out to load/unload bags or whatever or if someone is still in the car just so this doesnt happen.
I wonder if the driver called the police?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Good chance this lady was bipolar or something.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

backstreets-trans said:


> Some more scary news about driver getting attacked. This one didn't end well for the passenger.
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...rom-car-killed-by-vehicle-on-highway/2344507/https://www.dailynews.com/2020/04/1...r-is-removed-from-car-then-killed-in-traffic/
> MISSION HILLS - An Uber passenger was killed Saturday morning when she walked into the path of oncoming traffic on the eastbound Ronald Reagan (118) Freeway in Mission Hills after she allegedly assaulted the driver and was physically removed from the vehicle.
> ...


I wonder if the driver gave her 1 star , could care less , 150,000 people die everyday around the world . Cause and effect in action


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

It's always so satisfying to read about Darwin Awards being handed out.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Good chance this lady was bipolar or something.


Does it make any difference to the driver, who was being assaulted? 
Would you rather get assaulted by a crazy person, or a criminal? 
Motive or reason might make a difference in court, but not to the victim.
I've never heard a victim say, I thought, I was stabbed by a criminal, but was so relieved, when I found out, that the attacker was bipolar. I feel great now.


----------

